# DTP extraction timing question



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

To dial in my grinder to the "right" grind size, I'm targeting an extraction time of around 20 - 30 seconds. (I'm also weighing in and weighing out to achieve something close to the usual 1:2 ratio of [coffee ground beans in]:[espresso out].)<beans weight="" in=""><espresso weight="" out=""></espresso></beans>

My question: Having warmed the machine (Sage DTP) up first, should I be timing my 20 - 30 seconds from when I switch the pressurised water on, or from when I see the first drops of espresso coming from the portafilter? (I understand that the machine, on switching on the pressurised water, does a pre-infusion phase first, and I'm guessing this takes around 10 seconds.)

I have been timing from when I switch the pressurised water on. The time taken for the first drips to appear is around the 10 - 12 second mark as I would expect. My resulting espresso is not sour or bitter and has a good crema, but I would say it does not have any great depth or strength of flavour. I'm happy that my beans are fairly fresh, and I grind fresh for each brew with my Mazzer SJ.

Any help on timing gratefully received. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Time from when you turn the pump on to when you turn it off.

Don't target a time, target your weight out based on ratio. Grind finer to increase strength of flavour, if you find all shots are smokey & astringent, then grind coarser again.

Note the time it takes to hit a flavoursome & balanced shot, it'll be what it is +/- 3-5sec.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Time from when you turn the pump on to when you turn it off.
> 
> Don't target a time, target your weight out based on ratio. Grind finer to increase strength of flavour, if you find all shots are smokey & astringent, then grind coarser again.
> 
> Note the time it takes to hit a flavoursome & balanced shot, it'll be what it is +/- 3-5sec.


This...^^^^

be prepared that 1:2 in 30 seconds isnt what you think tasty is . It's a starting point, a really good one to get ball park , but it is not a magic number where all drinks magically become nectar.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks guys. I am pretty inexperienced, but what you're saying I understand and have taken on board in my shot experimentation so far. I don't switch off until I get the 1:2 weight ratio. I have been expecting this to occur within 20-30 seconds and so have been adjusting my grind accordingly. I'm at the stage now where I'm going to grind finer to attempt to get more flavour. So, I'm now expecting my extraction to take a bit longer, in the region of 30 - 40 seconds. Just wondering whether this is normal for this machine (and more generally for other machines) - or whether I should expect to get a good flavoursome shot in more like 20 - 30 seconds. Put another way, is an extraction time of say 35 seconds or more too long?

Are other users of this machine getting satisfying shots in 20 - 30 seconds, or if not, how long do your shots take?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, not too long, your extraction could be 50s, at a longer ratio than 1:2 and still not over-extracted with a medium roast.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

While I'd time from pushing the button as both tamp pressure & grind will have an effect on how quickly water exits the puck, I'd also expect a longer time due to the preinfusion. The key is repeatability & changing one thing at a time until you hit a flavour that's pleasing to you.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm currently putting in 16g and getting out around 40g for a really nice espresso. Not really bothered about the time but I'm guessing at just over 40 seconds.

My results may be misleading though as I've modified my DTP to reduce the pump pressure, either way it's probably the best I've had.


----------

